# Adaptador usb para amplificador



## alexisxd1 (Oct 13, 2014)

me acabo de comprar un adaptador usb para hacer un amplificador de sonido con entrada usb, el problema radica en que el adaptador no tiene manual y nose como conectarlo al amplificador ya que viene para conectar 3 entradas lo g ro y rin g lin, nose si se entienda el inconveniente que tengo y si me podrian ayudar ...


----------



## elmo2 (Oct 13, 2014)

seria muy util una imagen del adaptador usb...

auque ya leyendo todo completo se podria imaginar que lo g ro  significa  left out  ground  right out ...
lo = salida izquierda . g = masa o tierra . ro = salida derecha...

rin = right input (entrada derecha) .   g = masa o tierra. lin = left input (entrada izquierda)...

saludos...


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 13, 2014)

deberías como sugirió elmo2, poner una foto, link o diagrama
amplificador
lo=left output salida izq
g=masa, tierra
ro=right output salida der

en el adaptador es como dijo elmo2, son entradas


----------



## alexisxd1 (Oct 13, 2014)

estas son las imagenes del adaptador


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 13, 2014)

alexisxd1 dijo:


> estas son las imagenes del adaptador


 

@alexisxd1 Asi como te han explicado es, solo ten encuenta que solo se conecta:

RO = Canal R Out Va al IN del canal R del Preamplificador o a la entrada R del Amplificador directamente.
G = A GND del Preamplificador.
LO =  Canal L Out Va al IN del canal L del Preamplificador o a la entrada L del Amplificador directamente.

El RIN G LIN es la entrada del Auxiliar no hay necesidad de conectarlo con el USB y la SD hay música para rato

Conectar la alimentación OJO este debe ser conectado con respectivo regulador

GND = Tierra o Negativo (-)
5V/12V = ES el positivo (+)

No olvides conectar la ANT = Antena.

Aquí un tuto de como se conecta este tipo de Módulos a un Amplificador:

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_usb_player.php


----------

